# 1099k help needed



## BucBolt (Nov 5, 2016)

Completing H&R block and only received 1099k. In section for 1099k details is requires gross amount which includes all uber fees not paid to me. I didn't receive 1099 Misc. I don't see any other section where I can deduct the Uber fees. Has anyone else run into this problem? I didnt receive a 1099 Misc because apparently the amount in that section was under $600.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BucBolt said:


> Completing H&R block and only received 1099k. In section for 1099k details is requires gross amount which includes all uber fees not paid to me. I didn't receive 1099 Misc. I don't see any other section where I can deduct the Uber fees. Has anyone else run into this problem? I didnt receive a 1099 Misc because apparently the amount in that section was under $600.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm not a tax professional, but I think those fees go on Schedule C, Line 10. Include your incentives and bonuses in your gross income, even without a 1099 misc. Once the commissions and fees have been deducted, your gross should match your bank deposits. Hope this helps. I'm not familiar with H&R Block software, as I've used TurboTax.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BucBolt said:


> Completing H&R block and only received 1099k. In section for 1099k details is requires gross amount which includes all uber fees not paid to me. I didn't receive 1099 Misc. I don't see any other section where I can deduct the Uber fees. Has anyone else run into this problem? I didnt receive a 1099 Misc because apparently the amount in that section was under $600.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Listen to Older Chauffeur and Uber Tax Pro. They are very knowledgable when it comes to taxes.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Listen to Older Chauffeur and Uber Tax Pro. They are very knowledgable when it comes to taxes.


Thanks for the compliment, SEAL Team 5, but I can only help with the simplest questions. UberTaxPro is the go-to guy who knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Download your 1099k and misc thing off the uber partner site. It has your info you need.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Thanks for the compliment, SEAL Team 5, but I can only help with the simplest questions. UberTaxPro is the go-to guy who knows what he is talking about.


I might have a credential but you have real business experience. The older I get the more I realize how important real business experience can be. Tax Pro's don't have a monopoly on the tax code and you've shown us that! Everyone should take the time to learn how the tax code affects their business like you have even if they still use a tax pro for some things. Your're a reference on here and your advice is second to none! And free!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> I might have a credential but you have real business experience. The older I get the more I realize how important real business experience can be. Tax Pro's don't have a monopoly on the tax code and you've shown us that! Everyone should take the time to learn how the tax code affects their business like you have even if they still use a tax pro for some things. Your're a reference on here and your advice is second to none! And free!


Thank you for the vote of confidence. I guess there are some advantages to aging after all.


----------



## BucBolt (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone - I was able to figure it out with the schedule C entry!!!


----------

